# Breaking in my Savage bmag.



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I finally found a stainless bull barrel where I could get 25 gr. Ammo with it on Friday. Just got time this afternoon to break it in and zero it.

This 5 shot group was from 100 yards....shots 11 - 15 and no cleaning...just swabed the factory goo out before hand.










Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

And...this showed up in the front yard about 15 minutes after my post...87 yards...this is the far side and the are some fragments that exited.










Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I would guess you are liking the B-Mag !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice shooting. Now if I could get mine to shoot like that I'd be happy.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I pour boiling water down a new barrel.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...nice shooting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work! I was surprised to learn the power of the little .17 when I shot my .22 spinning target. Now I need to weld a hole shut. Just dialed mine in at 100 yards in preparation for some after-dark tricks.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys...and yep I am happy with it. Eventually I will put a Boyds stock on it and adjust the trigger down a little.

Glenway that's the reason I bought it.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job on the chuck Bob. I expect to see some coyote pictures soon with this gun in it.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Fred...it's your fault...at least that is what I told Pam....lol

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Great, next time I'll have to pay for a hotel :*(


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha...no way man! You are always welcome our home.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Glenway that's the reason I bought it." Same here.

I have a spot picked out next to some corn overlooking a cut wheat field. Just have to confirm permission that I had gained a bit too long ago from an ex-sheep guy.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta love a set up like that. I finally gained permission to some cut wheat fields that should produce well for me.. .

Good luck with yours.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Bob Nice Shoot' en------you'll love the 17wsm---had a barrel made for my t/c contender from MGM ---Boy OH Boy is she accrate-----killed a large raccoon - [50yds or so] drt--porkey DRT and a crow at close to 300yds---I know it'll do fine on coyotes , killed quite a few with the HMR but this Baby is meaner :biggrin: can't wait to try it on a dog----------Try and make it to my up coming hunt and break her in on a dog-------------sb*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like that BMag shoots great, one less groundhog.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

SB10PT how far are you from Newbury? And thanks..I am very happy with it.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

It's tough here also...I was lucky and the place I bought it from let me buy 2 boxes. I have been dealing with them 45 years.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------

